# **Induktion Motorsports -- GIAC Flashes @ Waterfest 16**



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

Waterfest is just around the corner and as always we can't wait for next weekend! This will be our *7th year* flashing GIAC software at Waterfest and we are always looking forward to meeting new customers as well as long time friends and old customers!










We will be flashing GIAC software for all VW's, Audi's, and BMW's at the show both Saturday AND Sunday! This includes all B5/B6/B7/B8 Audi A4's, B5/B6/B7 S4, Mk4/Mk5/Mk6 Golf/Jetta/GTI; Mk4/Mk5 R32; S5; 1/3/535i; E90/92 M3; and more!

Due to the increased time the new 2010 2.0TSI vehicles take we can only do 6-8 per day, so we are now taking appointments to reserve a time. Please email or call to setup a time! All pre-2010 vehicles do not require an appointment and will be first come first served!

*We are finalizing the pricing/show specials right now and as soon as these are set I will update this post!*

If you have any further questions, or to setup an appointment, please email or call us:
*Induktion Motorsports*
516 Shaw Ct.
Suite 5
Severn, MD 21144
410-684-3900


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*GIAC SPECIALS HAVE BEEN ANNOUNCED!!!*

This year's specials ensure that the customer comes out on top with the most options and best pricing!

All flashes come fully loaded with all available programs for your ECU (this can include up to Stock, 91/93, Race Gas, Kill, Valet, and Privacy Firewall) *AND* a free Flashloader Hand Held Switcher!!

*2.0T FSI/TSI (incl. 2010 models)* - Normally: $1050 - *NOW: $595*
*2.7T / 4.2L* - Normally: $1100 - *NOW: $695*
*VR6, 2.5L, 1.8T* - Normally: $950 - *NOW: $495*

All other software, as well as customer's who only want single program (91/93 octane) software will get a *10% discount. This 10% discount also applies to all available BMW/Mini software as well including E9x M3, 1/3/535i, and Cooper S files!*

Stop by our booth for other combos, promotions, and special offers including *GIAC* software this weekend! Also all customers who purchase GIAC software this weekend will get a free t-shirt from GIAC!


----------

